# Lawn Gnats



## CP3 (Mar 14, 2021)

Hello everyone. Anyone ever have lawn gnats? I read they are harmless, but they just seem annoying. Here is a pictures of one. Thoughts?


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Have you used compost recently? I have them in my flower beds and lawn because of that.


----------

